# Hello anyone raise Chickens



## Amy Goodwin (Apr 2, 2017)

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on getting started with chickens? Would just like to have small group for eggs. Thanks in advance. Amy


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Amy Goodwin said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on getting started with chickens? Would just like to have small group for eggs. Thanks in advance. Amy


 @Amy Goodwin Raise what are known as dual purpose hens. They are larger birds that make great roasters after they are done laying. If you plan on raising your own replacement stock ie hatching out eggs you will need a good "setter" breed. My favorite is Orpingtons. They are a good all around bird. Chickens are the best garbage disposals in the world. They will eat just about everything so nothing goes to waste. Good Luck:armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh yea and right now they are out playing in the rain. Some call it free ranging. A chickens size does not necessarily reflect the size or number of eggs it will lay or how long.
How many eggs a day to you wish to average. and how much work do you wish to put into them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The wife and I have kept chickens for 20+ years now. At the moment we have over 40 hens and roosters.
We get about two dozen eggs a day. We do not sell them, too much chance for the government to get involved.
Once a week she goes to the local farmers co-op and trades eggs for organic produce and raw cows milk.
We have had many breeds over the years, right now we have Americaunas, Delawares, and Barred Plymouth Rocks.
Newbies to chickens would do well to visit
Chicken Forum - Chicken Enthusiast Forums and Raising BackYard Chickens, Build a Chicken Coop, Pictures of Breeds


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When you design or decide on the design of the coop, . . . just remember that there are several there that do not require you to go into the coop for any reason whatsoever, . . . at all, . . . any time.

And this is good.

The one we had for our last bunch, . . . held about 20 chickens, . . . they could be fed and watered (absolutely necessary during the winter, . . . lesser so other times), . . . from the outside, . . . the roost could be cleaned from the outside, . . . eggs could be gathered from the outside, . . . and I loved it.

We put up an enclosure for a while just outside the door, . . . it was about 10 by 10 with 3 ft chainlink fence. It accustomed the birds to being "here" for their food, roost, laying, and all.

Later, one by one they figured out how to vault the fencing, . . . so I eventually took it down. By then, they had figured out to stay nearby, . . . and they never did wander much more than a couple hundred feet from the place. Having a dominant rooster to "lead" the pack also helped. 

Wherever he went, . . . they went.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Check local library for books on raising backyard chickens . Just about all feed stores have a chick day where you order and they have them delivered or they carry chicks for several weeks. I prefer to order direct from a hatchery so I can get just females , there are several in the midwest. Straight run is ok and in theory should be 50/50 but never is . If you have butchered your own birds before just get 30 or so and butcher out and freeze the males you do not need. 

Read the books, get you housing situated- tight predator proof place at night, heat lamp , water, feeder, food then get your birds. For just your family look at 6 to 10 Females. They should give you an egg every three days some more some less but average an egg every three days.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

And that would be a small flock not a group.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/livestock/27963-hawg-hens.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tractor supply is a good place top get your chicks. Free ranging I have lost 2 birds in just over 4 years. Not bad for the benefits of allowing free range. We get between 1 egg a bird a day some lay two once in awhile. Sun light plays a big part in egg production.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

If you search here for "Chicken" in the thread titles, you will find some info here. I get most of my help at backyardchickens.com & other online chicken blogs.

Just finished dinner, thanks to my gals. A couple of years ago I was blessed to be able to attend The Masters on a Sunday. I did so love their egg salad sandwiches & my recipe is pretty danged close.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

If you build your own coop, then I suggest an automated opener. I have used a couple but think the Brinsea is about perfect. Will run around a year on some AA batteries, so you don't have to have electric run to the coop. It can operate manually, on its timer or by the built in light sensor.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Amy Goodwin said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on getting started with chickens? Would just like to have small group for eggs. Thanks in advance. Amy


We have raised them for years. They are practically self sufficient. Start with your supplies first. A non drafty chicken coup, waterer, feeder, if your in a cold climate you will have to have an electrical heated platform you water container sits on so that it does not freeze. They have to have water always. You generally kept them fed enough so they have all thru the day. Free ranging them cuts down on the feed bill as they are filling up on bugs and plants.

When you get chicks you will have to keep them somewhere safe and warm. You will have to have a heat lamp on them also. You can mail order your chicks or go to Tractor Supply or Family Farm and Home. If you still have a grain mill or some other farm store they will get them also. Support your locally owned mom and pop before you buy from a corporation.

I will attach some pdf books.

View attachment us_army_cc_md0712_poultry_i.pdf


View attachment us_army_cc_md0728_poultry_ii.pdf


View attachment Raising_Healthy_Poultry_Under_Primitive_Conditions_198x.pdf


View attachment Practical_Poultry_Raising_1981.pdf


View attachment poultryprocess.pdf


View attachment Poultry_Appliances_and_Handicraft.pdf


View attachment Geyelins_Poultry_Breeding.pdf


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

View attachment chicken.pdf


View attachment Cage_Laying_Houses_California_Type.pdf


View attachment buildingplansforpoultrymen.pdf


There you go, you should be busy reading for awhile. When are you guys going to learn to just refer people to the library and make a request, LOL.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Amy Goodwin said:


> Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on getting started with chickens? Would just like to have small group for eggs. Thanks in advance. Amy


I would think it depends a lot on how many people are you feeding, how many eggs do you use in a day/week/month, do you plan to sell extras, do you expect to butcher when they stop laying, do you plan to have a rooster or can you in your location, do you want to eventually expand to raising all your own eggs & meat??? 
Can you let them range for much of their own feed? They love & thrive on grass, weeds, bugs, worms and even leftovers. They're primary nutritional needs are protein....for eggs, feather development especially during & right after a molt during the fall when they loose their feathers. Happens to the best of them & every year....some years are more drastic than others.

For beginners, I wouldn't recommend starting with baby chicks just because they are too vulnerable and would suggest starting with 'started pullets' that are about 5 months old & just starting to lay eggs....or even older mature hens, just to get your feet wet & learn some of the idiosyncrasies of chicken keeping. Chickens are fairly easy to keep as long as you provide a dry, draft-free shelter with ventilation that will protect them from predators (coyotes, raccoons, rats, dogs, etc) and weather extremes. They do need constant supply of fresh water daily, but I've never used heaters. I just take them a new bucket every morning & in the coldest of winter will check it a few times thru the day. The birds can peck thru a thin layer of ice themselves. I've known some people that let their birds range for all their food, others only give a small feeding an hour or so before roost time and others that provide food all the time. I encourage my birds to find much of their own, but I do give them some too. Sometimes purchased feed, sometimes stale bread or cereal, leftovers (mine always love mashed taters & gravy, cooked rice) and I've even fed my birds eggs & egg shells (extra calcium).....but the eggs are cooked & scrambled so they have NO similarities to raw eggs and the shells are usually dried in the oven then powdered & mixed in with other feedstuff. You don't want a hen to get the taste of raw egg or pieces of shell, although most egg eaters are because they are lacking either protein or calcium...so you have to make sure they are getting plenty elsewhere.

Hope this helps without overwhelming you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Free range" is nice, but in our situation less than 75 feet from the chicken area the woods begin.
We have several families of red and grey fox out there, plus red shouldered hawks. The foxes are protected by Florida law, and hawks are Federally protected - you DO NOT want to get caught shooting one.
The coyotes and feral dogs don't make it past the 4 foot field fence that surrounds our perimeter, but the foxes are small enough to go right thru.
After years of losing birds on a regular basis to predation, we erected 6 foot high chain link fence around an area 50X75 feet. Inside there we have dog kennels of 6 ft chain link that I put peaked tarp tops on. There is also a smaller area, 50X20 that was originally for dogs, but now holds chickens too.
Each mini flock of 8 or so hens has a rooster, so we can not let them all out at one time or the roosters fight. The wife alternates daily which group is out in the big area. They automatically go back in their pen at dark.
When the biddies are little they do not go out at all - so the hawks don't pick them off. We lost a couple this way until we got smart.
Since we went to this system we lost one who flew out to a fox, and one to a **** who climbed over the fence.

Remember - they are dependent on YOU for their safety.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Free range" is nice, but in our situation less than 75 feet from the chicken area the woods begin.
> We have several families of red and grey fox out there, plus red shouldered hawks. The foxes are protected by Florida law, and hawks are Federally protected - you DO NOT want to get caught shooting one.
> The coyotes and feral dogs don't make it past the 4 foot field fence that surrounds our perimeter, but the foxes are small enough to go right thru.
> After years of losing birds on a regular basis to predation, we erected 6 foot high chain link fence around an area 50X75 feet. Inside there we have dog kennels of 6 ft chain link that I put peaked tarp tops on. There is also a smaller area, 50X20 that was originally for dogs, but now holds chickens too.
> ...


Agreed that 'free range' is a risk. In the past I've let ours have the whole backyard (roughly 80x100) and I noticed whenever there has been hawks or eagles in the area, my birds have always ducked for cover BUT too we have a couple of sheds and several fruit trees, all bordered by a 6' wood fence.....usually not enough room for a full sized predator bird to get in & out of. Also helps if you put some kind of safe space (old truck canopy?) in the middle of open areas so the chickens can hide under it. Also getting camoflauged birds are a good option as well. All white & maybe even all black birds are more obvious targets than a red/brown or multi colored breed. Either way, a bird that has regular access to the outdoors, grass, bugs, worms, sunshine is always a better management choice than keeping them cooped up with nothing to do. They do get bored. If you can't allow them to 'free range', then perhaps a moveable tractor, pen or enclosed run area, that keeps predators out, chickens safe and still get to play outside. 
We have had coyotes in the neighborhood in the past, but they stayed across the road in the wooded areas. I haven't heard them in a couple of years, so I think they are gone now. We also have had raccoons (small family) that would come right thru our front yard and even eat the cat food on the porch, but they have never went in the backyard near the chickens. That's because we have dogs that would tear them a new one if they did. I've also trained our dogs to leave our chickens alone.

To keep chickens within whatever confines provided, it's good to consider the breed. Lighter weight &/or game birds tend to be flighty, if you go with heavier breeds they usually only attempt escape when they're younger. I've found with most of mine (usually Orpingtons) that once they've become adult & have some weight on them, they don't flutter about as much. To keep any bird from fluttering/flying, clip one wing....it will keep them off balance enough to keep them grounded. It doesn't hurt, it's just like clipping your hair or fingernails. While holding them (head tucked in my arm) with one wing spread out & using scissors....cut 3-5 inches of all that wing off. I've heard others only cut the flight feathers, but I cut the whole thing. When the wing is spread out you can see & tell what is feather & what is flesh. If you cut too much, you can hurt the bird. If you cut too little, they can still flutter.

I say flutter, because chickens don't actually fly.....like most other birds. They do flap their wings while running and can catch some air.....or from standing can jump & flap their wings to get them up onto a taller branch, over a fence, etc and usually not more than a few dozen feet at a time. I don't have any yet, but have heard turkeys are much more notorious for escaping & fly/flutter higher & farther.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> We have raised them for years. They are practically self sufficient. Start with your supplies first. A non drafty chicken coup, waterer, feeder, if your in a cold climate you will have to have an electrical heated platform you water container sits on so that it does not freeze. They have to have water always. You generally kept them fed enough so they have all thru the day. Free ranging them cuts down on the feed bill as they are filling up on bugs and plants.
> 
> When you get chicks you will have to keep them somewhere safe and warm. You will have to have a heat lamp on them also. You can mail order your chicks or go to Tractor Supply or Family Farm and Home. If you still have a grain mill or some other farm store they will get them also. Support your locally owned mom and pop before you buy from a corporation.
> 
> ...


 Few people know the Army has a plan for just about every thing


----------



## jeager (Apr 7, 2017)

Dad raised chickens among many other farm critters.
Much later I had about 40 chickens at my place and one fine day I came back from shopping
to find feathers all over the place.
Stray, or wild, feral dogs, got every stinkin' one.
So.................... I BURNED most carcasses (beat burying them) and set out a couple as "bait".
It worked. A *PACK* of dogs came back, seven at least, to feast.
I shot five of the seven.
Three had collars with address and phone numbers of the owners so I called them.
I explained what happened and told them how much it would cost to replace my live stock and
please send me a check for replacement.
They all apologized and said they'd tie fido up from then on.
I just said "no need, but thanks for offering."
Not one sent me any money for the chickens.
Satisfaction was worth millions.
I can't recall how many feral cats I've shot.
People dump "fluffy" in the country ya know.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you keep chickens and plan on using the eggs for food during bad times keep in mind that you'll probably need some feed.

Anybody know how well laying pellets last if stored during the hot summer heat?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't know. Ours eat a 50 pound bag in a week or less. We buy 4 to 6 bags at a time.
We did find that there is less wastage using layer crumbles versus layer pellets.
Or, as they say here in the South "layer mash".


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Laying hens are an obvious choice for any doomstead. They don't take much room. Modest investment. Doesn't take a whole lot of know-how to make it work... And, unlike the cattle and draft horses we use here, they hardly ever break your bones!

- We build framed chicken wire mobile coups... Some call them chicken tractors. That way we can move them around to fresh ground, and the girls don't get into (or cause) any trouble running loose. 

- Eight birds right now... Two old RIRs, the last survivors of our original flock. Considered them retired, but dang if they haven't started laying again! Four Orpingtons, just reaching their prime. Two replacement RIR pullets, will be a while before they start laying... And that's all it takes to cover us up eggs. 

.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My chickens are as much pets as food providers. The darn things grow on you. They follow you like a puppy, when they see you they come running. They have personalities . They enjoy treats just like the dog and will soon know when you have some thing fro them soon as they see you.
On young girl that hunts on our land has fallen in love with then she gave them some bread on morning, The don't for get that and every time she comes out to hunt they great her. 
If you don't get to carried away chickens are dollar for dollar the best food source you can have IMO. Free range birds eat less store bought feed


----------

